# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  Tollwut

## schiene

Bisher habe ich eine Tollwutimpfung immer für überflüssig gehalten,da eine Behandlung nach einem Biss auch möglich ist.
Da man ja aber nicht immer weis ob das Tier infiziert war sollte man ja eigentlich nach jedem Biss einen Arzt aufsuchen und sich spritzen lassen.
Was ist eure Meinung??
- erst nach einem Biss impfen lassen
- im voraus impfen lassen
Hier noch ein paar Infos und Tips zum Thema:
http://www.dr-bernhard-peter.de/Apotheke/seite18.htm

----------


## Enrico

Wichtig ist erstmal zu wissen was für ein Tier es war und ob da überhaupt Tollwutgefahr besteht. Vor 20 Jahren und mehr waren sie ja noch flink mit der Spritze danach. Heute ist Tollwut ja nicht mehr so unkontrolliert wie vor Jahren. 

Ich würde mich nicht impfen lassen und lieber wenn es mal wieder passieren sollte zu der Spritze danach greifen. Gegen alles impfen was möglich sein könnte, halte ich auch für ungesund...

----------


## schiene

> Wichtig ist erstmal zu wissen was für ein Tier es war und ob da überhaupt Tollwutgefahr besteht....


eben das ist ja das Problem,woher soll ich z.b.wissen ob der Hund Tollwut hat oder nicht  ::

----------


## Enrico

Ist der Biss des Hundes in Deutschland, kannst du davon ausgehen das der nur spielen wollte. Meist ist ja ein Besitzer in der Nähe. War es ein wilder Hund, ab zum Arzt und spritzen lassen.

In Thailand würde ich das aber generell machen, wenn ich den Hund, sein Umfeld und sein sonstiges Verhalten nicht kenne.

Was mich eher interessieren würde, wenn man schon ein paar mal gespritzt wurde, ist man dann Immun?

----------


## schiene

> Was mich eher interessieren würde, wenn man schon ein paar mal gespritzt wurde, ist man dann Immun?


@Enrico,
ich rede nicht unbedingt von DACH,eher von Asien+Afrika

Die Impfung besteht aus drei Impfungen innerhalb eines Zeitraumes von 3-4 Wochen (z. B. Tag 0, 7, 21 oder 28, ohne Abweichung nach unten). Ein sicherer Impfschutz ist erst nach dreimaliger Impfung, also frühestens nach 21 Tagen gegeben. Insbesondere Last-Minute-Reisende in Risikoländer seien an dieser Stelle darauf hingewiesen, daß das Aufbauen von Antikörpern im Organismus seine Zeit braucht. Ein sicherer Impfschutz ist unter 21 Tagen nicht zu bekommen. Wenn für die Reise eine Malariaprophylaxe mit Mefloquin oder Chloroquin geplant ist, muß die Impfserie vor der ersten Einnahme komplett abgeschlossen sein, weil sie sonst nicht richtig funktioniert.
*Eine Auffrischung sollte spätestens 5 Jahre später erfolgen.*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn du dich gegen *alles* impfen lässt 
was die Weisskittel und die Pharmaindustrie empfiehlt
bist du eher krank als das du dort bist

----------


## schiene

> ...wenn du dich gegen *alles* impfen lässt 
> was die Weisskittel und die Pharmaindustrie empfehlen
> bist du eher krank als das du dort bist


ich gebe dir da vollkommen recht und sehe es ganau so,nur ist die Gefahr der Tollwut in Asien bedeutend höher und ich finde es überlegenswert sich impfen zu lassen.

----------


## Enrico

Ich würde mich nicht impfen lassen. Gegen was soll man sich denn noch alles impfen und was kommt dann wenn wir gegen alles Immun sind?

Der nächste Mist...

----------


## isaanfan

> ....und was kommt dann wenn wir gegen alles Immun sind?


Dann *erfinden* die Pharmajungs eben etwas Neues. Vogelgrippe III oder wie sie es auch immer benennen werden.   ::  

isaanfan

----------


## pezi

der arzt in thailand sagt sowas braucht man hier nicht..er hat die spritzen da wenn dich ein hund beist.. 5 stck..ich hoffe etz hat auch enrico kapiert warum dest in thai net brauchst..
tollwut impfung ist eine der wenigen die du hier unbedingt haben sollst..gruss pezi

----------


## schiene

> der arzt in thailand sagt sowas braucht man hier nicht..er hat die spritzen da wenn dich ein hund beist.. 5 stck..ich hoffe etz hat auch enrico kapiert warum dest in thai net brauchst..
> tollwut impfung ist eine der wenigen die du hier unbedingt haben sollst..gruss pezi


???????????
also irgendwie hast du zwei total verschiedene Aussagen in deiner Aussage.
Oder verstehe ich nur etwas nicht???

----------


## Willi Wacker

...er meint wohl
wenn dich der Hund welcher Tollwut hat beisst
 musst du dich impfen lassen

aber das weiss man doch

----------


## Erich

> ...er meint wohl
> wenn dich der Hund welcher Tollwut hat beisst
>  musst du dich impfen lassen
> 
> aber das weiss man doch


Ich hätte da jetzt raus- oder reininterpretiert, sich besser in D impfen zu lassen wegen den evtl. tollwütigen Hunden und tollen Ärzten in Th oder so  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...  ::  

dann mach ich mal auf schlau   :cool:  


*Tollwut wird durch die Infektion mit dem Tollwut-Virus verursacht. Die Krankheit tritt weltweit auf und endet nach dem Ausbruch tödlich. Meist wird das Virus durch den Biss eines infizierten Tieres auf den Menschen übertragen. Jährlich werden weltweit 60.000 Tollwuterkrankungen bei Menschen registriert. Wenn die Krankheit ausbricht, verläuft sie immer tödlich. Jedoch führt nur jeder fünfte Kontakt mit dem Erreger tasächlich zum Ausbruch der Erkrankung.

In den industrialisierten Ländern findet sich der Tollwuterreger hauptsächlich bei wild lebenden Waldtieren. Füchse sind die Hauptvirusträger, sie übertragen die Erreger auf Haustiere. Hunde und Katzen sind deshalb die häufigste Infektionsquelle für den Menschen. Die Impfung der Füchse mit Impfstoffködern hat in Europa zur Eindämmung und teilweise sogar zur Ausrottung der Tollwut geführt. In Europa treten jährlich nur noch vereinzelte Fälle auf. Die höchsten Erkrankungszahlen finden sich in Südostasien, gefolgt von Afrika und Lateinamerika.

Tollwut beginnt mit uncharakteristische Beschwerden wie Kopfschmerzen und Fieber. Im späteren Stadium zeigen Erkrankte eine panische Angst vor Wasser. Bereits die Wahrnehmung von Wasser führt zu Krämpfen und Aggressionen. Selbst geschluckter Speichel kann zu Krämpfen der Schlundmuskulatur führen. Deshalb lassen Tollwütige den Speichel aus dem Mund fließen, um ihn nicht schlucken zu müssen.

Im Endstadium lassen die Krämpfe nach und es stellen sich zunehmend Lähmungen ein. Die Tod tritt in der Regel im Koma durch Atemlähmung ein. Zwischen den ersten Anzeichen der Erkrankung und dem Tod liegen maximal sieben Tage.
Wann ist die Impfung sinnvoll?

Die Erkrankung tritt weltweit auf und führt nach dem Ausbruch immer zum Tod. Deshalb ist die vorbeugende Tollwut-Impfung für alle wichtig, die häufig mit möglicherweise erkrankten Wildtieren, Hunden oder anderen Tieren in Kontakt kommen. Dazu gehören:

    Tierärzte, Jäger, Forstpersonal und andere Personen mit Umgang mit Tieren in Gebieten mit neu aufgetretener Wildtiertollwut;
    Personen mit beruflichem oder sonstigem engem Kontakt zu Fledermäusen;
    Laborpersonal, bei denen die Gefahr einer Ansteckung mit Tollwutviren besteht;

Außerdem ist die Impfung nach jeder Verletzung durch ein tollwutverdächtiges Tier oder eine Fledermaus Pflicht. Als Verletzung gelten nicht nur Bissverletzungen, sondern auch leichte, nicht blutende Kratzer. Suchen Sie deshalb sofort einen Arzt auf, wenn Sie durch ein tollwutverdächtiges Tier oder eine Fledermaus verletzt wurden. Rechtzeitig begonnen liegt die Schutzrate bei 100 Prozent.

Reisende, die in tollwutgefährdete Länder fahren und dort längere Zeit unterwegs sind oder Abenteuer-Reisen unternehmen, haben ebenfalls ein erhöhtes Infektionsrisiko. In den Tropen und Subtropen muss jedes Tier als tollwutverdächtig gelten. Das gilt ganz besonders für Straßenhunde.

Gerade Kinder gehen mit Tieren sehr unkritisch um. Hinzu kommt, dass in diesen Reiseregionen nach einem Tierbiss häufig keine sofortige Tollwutvorsorge möglich ist. Für normale Urlaubsreisen reicht es völlig aus, vorsorglich keine Tiere wie Hunde und Katzen zu streicheln oder zu füttern.

Die Impfung ist für Kinder jeden Alters möglich.
Wie wird geimpft?

Die vorbeugende Impfung gegen Tollwut ist ein Totimpfstoff. Er besteht aus abgetöteten Tollwut-Viren, welche die Krankheit nicht mehr auslösen können.

Nach der Verletzung durch ein tollwütiges Tier wird gleichzeitig eine aktive und passive Impfung gespritzt. Die passive Impfung besteht aus fertigen Antikörpern, welche die eingedrungenen Erreger sofort abfangen. Die Antikörper werden aus dem Blut von infizierten Patienten gewonnen und hochgereinigt zu einem Impfstoff verarbeitet. Durch die Kombination beider Impfungen erreicht man den maximalen Sofortschutz.
Wie oft muss man impfen?

Die Tollwut-Impfung verläuft je nach Präparat unterschiedlich. In der Regel sind für einen vollständigen Impfschutz drei Impfungen notwendig. Eine Woche nach der ersten Impfung erfolgt die zweite, nach weiteren zwei Wochen die dritte Impfung (Tage 0, 7, 21 oder 28).

Zwei Wochen nach der dritten Impfung besteht ein recht guter Schutz. Wer dauerhaft infektionsgefährdet ist, muss die Impfung regelmäßig auffrischen. Der Impfschutz hält zwischen zwei und fünf Jahren an - je nach Risiko.

Der Impfschutz ist sehr zuverlässig. Zeitabstände zu anderen Impfungen muss man nicht einhalten.

Nach dem Biss eines tollwutverdächtigen Tieres wird bis zu sechsmal aktiv geimpft (Tage 0, 3, 7, 14, 30 und 90). Zusätzlich zur ersten aktiven Impfung wird eine passive Impfung verabreicht. Gleichzeitig impft man gegen Tetanus, wenn dagegen kein ausreichender Impfschutz besteht.
Mögliche Nebenwirkungen

Möglich sind leichte Reaktionen an der Injektionsstelle und leichte Allgemeinreaktionen wie Abgeschlagenheit, Magen-Darm-Beschwerden oder Erhöhung der Körpertemperatur.

( http://www.netdoktor.de/Gesund-Leben/Im ... -1446.html )
*

----------

